# Ad Blocker



## anewton (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi all,

Not sure if this is correct section for this question.............

Currently running PC Guard from Virgin media & recently ( following a couple of updates ) ads have started appearing when veiwing web sites. In addition, any images that used to appear on sites which I need to view only appear as a red box.

I have now switched off ad blocker & images now appear on sites, however, annoying ads still appear.

Anyone had this issue before & any reccommendations? Contacted Virgin support but they were not able to help.

Thanks.


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm on Virgin Media and i have tried their PC Guard Software and tbh it's not very good, i would recommend uninstalling it and installing AVG Anti-Virus Free Editiion and COMODO Personal Firewall


----------



## anewton (Nov 9, 2005)

Due to persisitent issues I have run Panda Scan & results are listed below:-

Incident Status Location 

Adware:Adware/Lop Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\fourdefydrivepart\Holeshim.exe 
Spyware:Cookie/Hbmediapro Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mark & Matt\Cookies\mark & [email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Atwola Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mark & Matt\Cookies\mark & [email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Banner Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mark & Matt\Cookies\mark & [email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Belnk Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mark & Matt\Cookies\mark & [email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Cgi-bin Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mark & Matt\Cookies\mark & [email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Cgi-bin Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mark & Matt\Cookies\mark & [email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Cgi-bin Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mark & Matt\Cookies\mark & [email protected][4].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Belnk Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mark & Matt\Cookies\mark & [email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Errorguard Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mark & Matt\Cookies\mark & [email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/GoStats Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mark & Matt\Cookies\mark & [email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Go Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mark & Matt\Cookies\mark & [email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Screensavers Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mark & Matt\Cookies\mark & [email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Qsrch Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mark & Matt\Cookies\mark & [email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Qsrch Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mark & Matt\Cookies\mark & [email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Systemdoctor Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mark & Matt\Cookies\mark & [email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Tickle Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mark & Matt\Cookies\mark & [email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/WebPower Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mark & Matt\Cookies\mark & [email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/WinFixer Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mark & Matt\Cookies\mark & [email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Systemdoctor Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mark & Matt\Cookies\mark & [email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Xiti Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mark & Matt\Cookies\mark & [email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Xmts  Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mark & Matt\Cookies\mark & [email protected][1].txt 
Adware:Adware/Lop Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mark & Matt.HOME-NEWTON\Application Data\64WARNLOCKS\qcljksoe.exe 
Adware:Adware/Lop Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mark & Matt.HOME-NEWTON\Application Data\64WARNLOCKS\send comp bat.exe 
Hacktool:Exploit/ByteVerify Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mark & Matt.HOME-NEWTON\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\dsbr.jar-54fff5de-2309b2a3.zip[MagicApplet.class] 
Hacktool:Exploit/ByteVerify Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mark & Matt.HOME-NEWTON\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\dsbr.jar-54fff5de-2309b2a3.zip[OwnClassLoader.class] 
Virus:Trj/ClassLoader.AF Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mark & Matt.HOME-NEWTON\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\dsbr.jar-54fff5de-2309b2a3.zip[Installer.class] 
Spyware:Cookie/888 Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mark & Matt.HOME-NEWTON\Cookies\mark_&[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Hbmediapro Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mark & Matt.HOME-NEWTON\Cookies\mark_&[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/NewMedia Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mark & Matt.HOME-NEWTON\Cookies\mark_&[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Atwola Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mark & Matt.HOME-NEWTON\Cookies\mark_&[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Azjmp Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mark & Matt.HOME-NEWTON\Cookies\mark_&[email protected][2].txt  
Spyware:Cookie/Ccbill Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mark & Matt.HOME-NEWTON\Cookies\mark_&[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Sexsuche Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mark & Matt.HOME-NEWTON\Cookies\mark_&[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/GoStats Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mark & Matt.HOME-NEWTON\Cookies\mark_&[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Go Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mark & Matt.HOME-NEWTON\Cookies\mark_&[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Screensavers Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mark & Matt.HOME-NEWTON\Cookies\mark_&[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Cgi-bin Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mark & Matt.HOME-NEWTON\Cookies\mark_&[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Cgi-bin Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mark & Matt.HOME-NEWTON\Cookies\mark_&[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Xiti Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mark & Matt.HOME-NEWTON\Cookies\mark_&[email protected][1].txt 
Adware:Adware/Lop Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mark & Matt.HOME-NEWTON\Local Settings\Temp\bis69.exe 
Hope someone can advise on what I can delete.


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

From looking at this, you have some malware on your system, however i am only a trainee and therefore i cannot help you get rid of this problem.

Please follow the instructions *here* and then post all the requested logs in a new thread *here* for the security analysts to look at.

The security forum is always busy, so please be patient and you will receive a reply as soon as possible. If you go to Thread Tools > Subscribe at the top of your new thread you will receive an email as soon as a reply is posted.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

For the meanwhile (uninstall thats software) install something that will block all the malware like Comodo Firewall, Spybot Search and Destroy, Spyware Guard and an anti-virus like avast or AVG (all free). 

Otherwise your situation will deteriorate.


----------



## anewton (Nov 9, 2005)

Ok, Thanks all.

Have already disabled PC guard & installes AVG & Comodo.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

The programs that Kalim mention should keep you well protected


----------

